# Maior eficiência energética



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 20:40)

*Maior eficiência energética poderá evitar a emissão de 700 mil toneladas de dióxido de carbono *

A prática de hábitos mais eficientes na utilização da energia eléctrica poderá evitar a emissão para a atmosfera de 700 mil toneladas de dióxido de carbono por ano a partir do território nacional, conclui um estudo de eficiência energética realizado pela Union Fenosa.

Para se atingir esse valor o estudo defende a utilização de lâmpadas de baixo consumo e o uso de panelas de pressão em alternativa às panelas tradicionais. Os casais mais novos e sem filhos, ou com filhos com idades inferiores aos 10 anos, são os que mais se preocupam com a eficiência na utilização da electricidade e na redução do consumo energético de aparelhos domésticos.

A Union Fenosa realizou este estudo a pedido da Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços Energéticos (ERSE) no âmbito do Plano de Promoção da Eficiência no Consumo de Energia Eléctrica.

Lisboa e Vila Real são os distritos que apresentam lares mais eficientes (6,2 pontos, num máximo de 10) e Leiria é o que tem lares menos eficientes com uma pontuação de 5,6 pontos, abaixo da média nacional, que é de seis pontos. 

A Union Fenosa elaborou este índice com base em 1800 entrevistas telefónicas nos 18 distritos de Portugal continental. 

In:Publico

Claro claro e a nós o que nos vão fazer para não emitirmos CO2 vão-nos enfiar rolhas no nariz entre outros orificios 

Como é que estes tipos querem aumentar a efeciência energética se cada vez mais se vai utilizar energia electrica... apostem mas é na energia solar.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 21:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Maior eficiência energética poderá evitar a emissão de 700 mil toneladas de dióxido de carbono *
> 
> A prática de hábitos mais eficientes na utilização da energia eléctrica poderá evitar a emissão para a atmosfera de 700 mil toneladas de dióxido de carbono por ano a partir do território nacional, conclui um estudo de eficiência energética realizado pela Union Fenosa.
> 
> ...



Wrong!
Cada vez mais recorrerás à energia eléctrica, no entanto, cada vez mais há a tendência a fazeres a mesma coisa por menos energia! Por exemplo, é verdade que a taxa de frigorificos aumenta com o aumentar do numero de casas, (à parte, sabiam que Portugal é o país da Europa com mais casas por habitante? temos quase tantas casas como habitantes). No entanto, também é verdade que o seu consumo de energia é menor, ou seja a sua eficiência enegética é melhor. Parte tudo do senso de cada um! Não é de estranhar que sejam os casais mais novos com maior preocupação na utilização eficiente da energia. É que mesmo aqueles que não se preocupam com o ambiente, dão muito valor ao seu bolso, a verdade é que se nota ao final do mês uns euritos a mais que ao final do ano dão para mais umas regalias no verão.

Experimenta isto:
http://www.servicos.edp.pt/download/flash/Simulador.html#home

Podes fazer a simulação de electrodomésticos em tua casa! Está brutal!
Vais ver que se puseres a máquina de lavar roupa\loiça a trabalhar à noite gastas 7 vezes menos que se trabalhar durante o dia. Verás o quanto ganhas por usar lampadas económicas (aqui no quarto substitui as antigas 2 lampadas de 25W por 2lampadas de 7W. Ou seja, passei de 50W para 14W). E não precisei deixar de respitar para que o meu simples viver evite lançar CO2 desnecessariamente.

São coisas simples, que só dão a ganhar

E quanto à energia solar, como a estudo, tenho a obrigação de dizer que parques fotovoltaicos como o da Amareleja são hoje um autêntico disparate. Basta compararem o investimento nele feito com a potência a partir dele gerado!
Energia solar sim, mas para consumos domésticos, não para ser incrementado à rede de distribuição nacional. Não hoje. Daqui a uns 10 anos, quanto conseguirmos ampliar a sua potência, aí direi sim a centrais fotovoltaicas. Por agora concordo com os paneis solares em casas individuais.

PS: Estamos neste momento a consumir em Portugal 6250MW de energia electrica. Este numero poderia estar a baixo dos 6000MW se todas as lampadas fossem económicas. E abaixo dos 4500MW se os electrodomésticos fossem todos de categoria A+. E claro, e a juntar a isto tudo, se fossem desligadas as televisões que estão a falar para as paredes, assim como tudo o que está ligado sem ser preciso, quase gastariamos metade do que realmente estamos a consumir.
Ou seja, a produzir metade do CO2 que estamos agora a produzir.
E a isso sim, chama-se eficiencia energética!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

Sim eu já conhecia o site e cá em casa as lampadas já são todas económicas  mas se achas que a energia solar é um desperdicio em que não vale a pena insvestir ok  talvez prefiras a nuclear eu sou perfeitamente a favor dela  e não emite quese CO2 nenhum precisa é de muita água nós deviamos começar a pensar em tornar-nos energeticamente independentes.


----------



## psm (26 Fev 2008 às 21:39)

errado. energia nuclear tem um problema muito grave que quem apoia não gosta de mencionar.
o que fazer depois de explorado ao reactor?
será as gerações futuras a pagar pela sua segurança?(eu não falo de residuos)alguem vai que ter pagar!!


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 22:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim eu já conhecia o site e cá em casa as lampadas já são todas económicas  mas se achas que a energia solar é um desperdicio em que não vale a pena insvestir ok  talvez prefiras a nuclear eu sou perfeitamente a favor dela  e não emite quese CO2 nenhum precisa é de muita água nós deviamos começar a pensar em tornar-nos energeticamente independentes.



Nada disso Mário Barros! A energia solar é um óptimo recurso em que vale a pena investir hoje, mas ao nivel do consumo particular. Casas com paineis solares que tirem partido deles. Não parques fotovoltaicos. E porquê? Porque são ocupados uma grande área para uma potencial electrico muito reduzido.
Por exemplo, estamos à beira da inauguração da maior central solar do mundo na Amareleja! São 235hectares ocupados por paneis solares cuja potência máxima é 46MW de energia.  É uma fonte limpa, é verdade, mas em comparação com outras energias renovaveis, esta ainda está muito limitada. Mas claro, daqui a uns 10/20 anos espero que haja tecnologia suficiente para triplicar essa potência!
Aliás nós no laboratório já tivemos contacto com algumas ideias e planos para tornar a energia mais eficaz. Mas por agora é ousado apostar em projectos de grande de tal envergadura. Mas claro, sabe sempre bem ao governo português inaugurar uma obra assim, e estar na linha da frente a mundial. Mesmo que para isso se despedice dinheiro. A meu ver o investimento noutro tipo de energia daria mais frutos.

Quanto à energia nuclear tenho as minhas reticências. Tem tão de bom como de mau. E eu não sei até que ponto o nosso país está preparado para lidar com algo assim.
Um país onde se fazem obras em leitos de cheia, sobre ravinas em erosão, sobre falhas sismicas, e ter nas suas mãos um brinquedo nuclear... Hum. Tenho mesmo as minhas reticências. E a juntar ao facto de que somos um país com um grande potencial sismico... Eu prefiro não arriscar. É claro que em caso de calamidade, temos uma central nuclear mesmo ali na fronteira, da qual nunca nos livraremos.

Contudo, a minha aposta vai para uma coligação entre a eólica e a hidrica. Temos um bom potencial hidrico, e um bom potencial eólico. Nelas está uma grande bateria energética ainda por explorar.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 22:24)

AnDré disse:


> Contudo, a minha aposta vai para uma coligação entre a eólica e a hidrica. Temos um bom potencial hidrico, e um bom potencial eólico. Nelas está uma grande bateria energética ainda por explorar.



Bom eu fico-me pela hidrica porque vamos ter cada vez  mais peridios de aglutinações anticiclonicas o que vai levar a que mal exista vento...


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 22:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bom eu fico-me pela hidrica porque vamos ter cada vez  mais peridios de aglutinações anticiclonicas o que vai levar a que mal exista vento...



Não necessariamente 
Em tempo anticiclónico também temos o vento de nordeste. E é ver os moinhos eólicos em funcionamento de norte a sul!
Por exemplo, durante a noite há muito menos consumo de energia, logo a energia eólica pode ser usada para acumular água nas barragens que durante o dia pode ser descarregada e usada novamente para a obtenção de energia electrica. Já que não existem baterias para acumular electricidade, podemos acumula-la sobre a forma de água!


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2008 às 22:38)

AnDré disse:


> Nada disso Mário Barros! A energia solar é um óptimo recurso em que vale a pena investir hoje, mas ao nivel do consumo particular. Casas com paineis solares que tirem partido deles. Não parques fotovoltaicos. E porquê? Porque são ocupados uma grande área para uma potencial electrico muito reduzido.
> Por exemplo, estamos à beira da inauguração da maior central solar do mundo na Amareleja! São 235hectares ocupados por paneis solares cuja potência máxima é 46MW de energia.  É uma fonte limpa, é verdade, mas em comparação com outras energias renovaveis, esta ainda está muito limitada. Mas claro, daqui a uns 10/20 anos espero que haja tecnologia suficiente para triplicar essa potência!
> Aliás nós no laboratório já tivemos contacto com algumas ideias e planos para tornar a energia mais eficaz. Mas por agora é ousado apostar em projectos de grande de tal envergadura. Mas claro, sabe sempre bem ao governo português inaugurar uma obra assim, e estar na linha da frente a mundial. Mesmo que para isso se despedice dinheiro. A meu ver o investimento noutro tipo de energia daria mais frutos.
> 
> ...





Engraçado andré, eu acho exactamente o contrário. Eu sou Engº Electrotécnico e aqui nos Algarves tenho algumas pessoas que perguntam se será rentável colocar paineis solares em casa para electricidade... Eu digo imediatamente que não tem interesse nenhum e é uma estupidez salvo para aquecimento de água. Quem tem acesso à rede electrica deve ligar-se a ela e não perder tempo com conversa de vendedor. As grandes centrais fotovoltaicas com áreas de vários hectares isso sim são interessante desde que fiquem perto do centro de cargas. Não te esqueças que o diagrama da potência produzida pela luz solar corresponde exactamente ao diagrama de cargas do consumo. Daí o interesse na produção em grande escala de energia electrica de tipo fotovoltaico.

Talvez esta notícia possa abrir um novo caminho para a produção "caseira" de energia eléctrica de tipo fotovoltaíco.

http://www.ualg.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27755&Itemid=322&lang=pt


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 23:00)

Agreste disse:


> Engraçado andré, eu acho exactamente o contrário. Eu sou Engº Electrotécnico e aqui nos Algarves tenho algumas pessoas que perguntam se será rentável colocar paineis solares em casa para electricidade... Eu digo imediatamente que não tem interesse nenhum e é uma estupidez salvo para aquecimento de água. Quem tem acesso à rede electrica deve ligar-se a ela e não perder tempo com conversa de vendedor. As grandes centrais fotovoltaicas com áreas de vários hectares isso sim são interessante desde que fiquem perto do centro de cargas. Não te esqueças que o diagrama da potência produzida pela luz solar corresponde exactamente ao diagrama de cargas do consumo. Daí o interesse na produção em grande escala de energia electrica de tipo fotovoltaico.
> 
> Talvez esta notícia possa abrir um novo caminho para a produção "caseira" de energia eléctrica de tipo fotovoltaíco.
> 
> http://www.ualg.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27755&Itemid=322&lang=pt



Não quero que pensem que sou contra a energia fotovoltaica! Nada disso. Mas como é que eu hei-de dizer, é uma energia ainda muito no inicio. Eu já tinha conhecimento desse projecto. Aliás foi nele que me baseie quando disse que esperava que a potencial da fotovoltaica triplicasse nos próximos anos!

Mas agora compara estas duas noticias:
http://energiasrenovaveis.wordpress...-central-solar-do-mundo-operacional-em-marco/
http://jn.sapo.pt/2005/12/02/pais/parque_eolico_alvao_arranca_proximo_.html

É claro que a energia eólica é completamente volátil, mas ainda assim compara os investimentos.
Para uma potência identica, uma central fotovoltaica custa 5 vezes mais. Ou seja, com os 237,6 milhões poderiamos ter uma potência de 230MW em energia eólica, ao contrário dos 46MW em energia solar. É a isso que me refiro!

Quanto aos paneis solares particulares, há uma novidade muito aliciante!
Já está em fase de aprovação algo a que se deu o nome de microgeração de energia (não sei se já ouviste falar). Trata-se de vender energia  eléctrica à rede publica. E como é que isso funciona? Uma vez que a maior parte do dia é passada nas escolas e empregos, a energia dos paneis solares acaba muitas vezes por não ser aproveitada. Sendo assim, essa energia poderá ser posta ne rede publica, e será descontada ao final do mês na factura energética.

Assim, ganhamos nós e ganha a EDP que durante o dia (altura em que é gasta mais electricidade), necessita de importar menos energia!


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2008 às 23:16)

Com digo paineis solares em residências são conversa de vendedor. Não há nenhuma rentabilidade económica no projecto. Não podes ligar a maquina de lavar roupa, não podes ligar o ferro de engomar, não podes ligar o ar condicionado, etc... não podes ter um estilo de vida compatível com o conforto actual. 

Microgeração, eu acho que é mais um macrologro. A EDP deve estar a preparar-se para comprar alguma fábrica de paineis solares.  

Outra coisa que disseste. A energia solar custa 5 vezes mais que a eólica, mas a disponibilidade de terrenos rentáveis para a produzir é 5 vezes maior. O problema é o centro de cargas. Tem de estar sempre próximo dos consumidores.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 00:16)

Agreste disse:


> Com digo paineis solares em residências são conversa de vendedor. Não há nenhuma rentabilidade económica no projecto. Não podes ligar a maquina de lavar roupa, não podes ligar o ferro de engomar, não podes ligar o ar condicionado, etc... não podes ter um estilo de vida compatível com o conforto actual.
> 
> Microgeração, eu acho que é mais um macrologro. A EDP deve estar a preparar-se para comprar alguma fábrica de paineis solares.
> 
> Outra coisa que disseste. A energia solar custa 5 vezes mais que a eólica, mas a disponibilidade de terrenos rentáveis para a produzir é 5 vezes maior. O problema é o centro de cargas. Tem de estar sempre próximo dos consumidores.



Não necessariamente. Penso que por 1000€ já se consegue arranjar paineis solares com 200 e tal Watts de potência. Ou seja, já dá para para muita coisa. Já para não falar do aquecimento central. Aqui em Odivelas, um senhor amigo da familia, diz que a maior burrice dele aquando a contrução da sua vivenda (há 2 anos atrás), foi não ter colocado paineis solares. É que além da factura eléctrica, o senhor gasta um valor exurbitante em combustivel para o aquecimento da casa. 

Em relação à microgeração podes ler aqui:
http://www.edp.pt/EDPI/Internet/PT/Group/Clients/Microgeneration/default.htm

Afinal já está mais adiantado do que eu pensava!

Em relação aos terrenos, acho que a proporção ainda é maior do que aquela que disseste. Mas para mim é tudo uma questão de estratégia. Há que investir agora em eólica e hidrica (uma vez que são neste momento as fontes de energia mais rentáveis) nas áreas propicias a tal, enquanto se desenvolve a fotovoltaica, a energia das ondas, a biomassa, etc... E então mais tarde, quando se conseguir melhores resultados, investir a sério na fotovoltaica.
Agora disparar em todos os campos é a meu ver, um desperdicio de dinheiro.

Mais uma vez não quero que penses que sou anti-fotovoltaica! Até porque um dos meus caminhos profissionais poderá passar por projectar essas centrais.

Mas lá está, acho que agora o mais importante é pormos em prática aquilo em que já somos bons, e trabalhar para que projectos como a fotovoltaica possam vir a ser um verdadeiro sucesso no futuro!


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2008 às 19:23)

Eu também sou da opinião que  a energia solar fotovoltaica ainda tem muito para andar e que esse projecto de Moura é um pouco para "inglês ver" ou políticos se mostrarem.  No entanto é também preciso ter alguma cautela nesta análise pois na área das energias renováveis é preciso no início investir e ter alguma paciência. Como eu não conheço os contornos do projecto não sei quais são  os objectivos e a estratégia do mesmo mas se acoplado ao projecto exister todo um cluster de pesquisa, investigação, desenvolvimento e produção, pode ser uma boa ideia. Se recuarmos alguns anos os países que apostaram nas eólicas no início também arriscaram muito sem grandes proveitos mas depois obtiveram grandes retornos do investimento inicial. Uma torre eólica há 10 anos produzia 1 ou 2 MW e hoje há torres como a Enercon E-126/6 que produzem 6MW. Nos entretantos esses países "early-adopters" como a Alemanha,Dinamarca ou Espanha construiram um grande mercado que dá emprego a dezenas de milhares de pessoas e exportam equipamentos e know-how para todo o mundo. Se a central de Moura pouco ou nada tem a ver com este tipo de aposta estratégia mais vasta, então será dinheiro mal gasto só para alguns políticos locais e/ou nacionais se mostrarem. Mas pode ser que não.


Quanto ao nuclear, há um mito sobre a energia nuclear ser barata. É efectivamente barato produzir energia nuclear mas nos custos dessa energia não está incluído um custo importante, o do risco. Se esse risco (que nenhuma seguradora pode sequer cobrir) for quantificado a energia nuclear nunca seria barata face a outras. Além do mais, a energia nuclear só é barata quando operada em larga escala, uma empresa com várias centrais. Num país como Portugal não faria sentido ter uma gigantesca estrutura de segurança e vigilância, quer na construção,quer na produção, só para ter por exemplo 1 ou 2 centrais nucleares. Implicaria custos astronómicos e nunca seria assim energia barata.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2008 às 20:52)

Não sei se será uma novidade para vocês, mas para mim foi, e por isso venho aqui partilha-la convosco, companheiros!

Já jogaram SimCity? (Houve tempos em que fui viciado neste jogo, mas fui perdendo o interesse à medida que as cidades se tornavam perfeitas.)
Pois bem, nesse jogo, havia uma forma de se obter energia electrica através de satélite. Na altura não percebia como é que construindo um satélite no meio da cidade, conseguia um "x" de MW de potência para distribuir electricidade por ela, mas hoje fez-se luz na minha cabeça!

Pois bem, hoje, em Máquina Eléctricas, uma cadeira deste segundo semestre do terceito ano, o meu professor deu-nos a conhecer assim por alto, um projecto que está a ter óptimos frutos, mas que é para já apenas uma bricadeira de laboratório.

Trata-se de captar a energia solar no espaço, com uma espécie de paineis solares, e enviar essa energia para a terra vida satélite. Isto porquê? Porque como sabemos a nossa atmosfera é um filtro aos raios solares, e no espaço, há muito mais energia solar do que aquela que chega à terra, logo há bem mais energia fotovoltaica pronta a ser encaminhada para a Terra e transformada em energia eléctrica. Esta poderá mesmo ser a energia do futuro. Sem nuvens para atrapalhar, nem terrenos para despropriar, e com uma eficiência energética que deve ser das melhores. A não ser que haja muitas perdas no transporte espaço-terra. Esperemos que isso se contorne.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 21:28)

É o SPS, mas é daquelas ideias muito futuristas, tal como o elevador espacial 

Mais informações aqui:

Solar Power Satélite
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_satellite

Space Elevator
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_elevator


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 01:44)

Vince disse:


> É o SPS, mas é daquelas ideias muito futuristas, tal como o elevador espacial
> 
> Mais informações aqui:
> 
> ...



Sim, é mesmo uma ideia muito futurista
Mas ultimamente a tecnologia em volta da energia tem dado tantos passos, que o sonho aproxima-se cada vez mais do real

Bem, para já parece-me um bom projecto. O futuro o dirá se valerá a pena ou não!
Obrigado pela informação extra!


----------



## Paulo H (12 Mar 2008 às 10:32)

Olá a todos!

Cá vai a minha visão, um pouco exagerada, para podermos descontrair um pouco! 

Energia solar: Acho bem, eficiência baixa mas energia limpa, esquecendo o CO2 gasto na produção desta tecnologia. Para que a energia solar tivesse algum peso no consumo energético total, o que deveria ser feito era o seguinte:
O estado criava um fundo para apoiar uma empresa a concurso, esta gerava muito emprego, produzia painéis solares a grande escala, reduzindo-se por isso o custo unitário dos painéis solares, e vendia-se muita energia! Agora vem o exagero: a minha idéia era não digo substituir os telhados, mas com que o espaço do telhado fosse destinado a explorar energia. Funcionavamos como uma rede, colheriamos beneficios economicos e ambientais, seriamos  peritos também na produção/montagem de paineis solares, bom emprego e exportações, e por fim os impostos baixavam. É só eficiência!!! 

Energia eólica: Boa eficiência, mas não acho muito estético.. Castelo Branco tem dezenas e dezenas de geradores eólicos nas montanhas à volta.

Energia das marés e das ondas: Porque não se investe mais? Temos tanta costa.. É pena que seja um investimento submerso em água, que não se vê, senão os governos apoiavam muito mais.

Energia nuclear: Elevada eficiência, mas raramente se contabilizam os custos em termos de CO2 na sua construção e no seu desmantelamento. E depois há a questão dos resíduos, que servem para vender ajundando os países ditos de 3º mundo.

Energia proveniente de combustíveis fósseis: Carvão, há quem diga que é daquelas em que o investimento inicial em CO2 é o menor.

Abraço


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2008 às 11:23)

Paulo H disse:


> Energia das marés e das ondas: Porque não se investe mais? Temos tanta costa.. É pena que seja um investimento submerso em água, que não se vê, senão os governos apoiavam muito mais.



Hey Paulo!

A energia das marés e das ondas é algo que ainda está muito no inicio e ainda tem muitos custos. Daí o investimento ainda ser reduzido. Neste tipo de energia tens os equipamentos off-shore, que se tornam caros porque se têm de construir tubos submarinos capazes de trazer a energia produzida para terra; e os on-shore que apesar de serem mais baratos que os primeiros, estão mais expostos à erosão, tornam-se um impacto visual e um alvo de contestação por parte dos pescadores que não os veem com bons olhos.

Portanto, e para evitar esses conflitos, há que escolher locais que:
- Não tenham actividade pescatória elevada;
- Não se localizem em parques naturais ou zonas protegidas;
- Nem em praias com grande afluência balnear;
- Nem em zonas muito escarposas e em forte erosão.

Pronto, já estás a ver a dificuldade que é instalar este tipo de equipamentos.
De qualquer maneira, têm-se também feito bons progressos nesta área, até porque este tipo de equipamentos são de pequenas dimensões, causando assim impactos ambientais reduzidos.

PS: Em relação aos paineis solares, já li algures que se todos os telhados das nossas casas fossem cobertos por paineis solares, teriamos energia electrica para dar e para vender 
Isto porque em dias de sol a energia produzida seria tanta que teriamos de exporta-la em grande escala, que depois a importariamos em dias de céu encoberto, ou nos dias pequenos de inverno. Há noite teriamos sempre a eólica e a hidrica a fazer o seu trabalho!


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 11:37)

Das ondas uma das tecnologias em que se deposita mais confiança é no sistema escocês  Pelamis, cuja primeira instalação a sério sem ser protótipo está precisamente a ser feita em Portugal, o parque de ondas da Aguçadoura na Póvoa de Varzim








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelamis_wave_energy_converter
https://www.furnacecompare.com/energy-efficiency/pelamis.html


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2008 às 00:11)

Projecto de energia das ondas

Parceria luso-espanhola investe 12 milhões em São Pedro de Moel  


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...12+milhoes+de+euros+em+Sao++Pedro+de+Moel.htm


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 00:32)

A maior eficiecia energética passa por todos nós, e no ESTADO ao construir os novos edificios. Isto é em critica da famosa sede da caixa geral de depósitos, que é uma aberração relativa ao consumo energético.
 Há que mudar as mentalidades, e mais informação (divulgação em orgãos de informação de como poupar energia)!


----------



## Loraz (2 Set 2012 às 13:14)

AnDré disse:


> Wrong!
> Cada vez mais recorrerás à energia eléctrica, no entanto, cada vez mais há a tendência a fazeres a mesma coisa por menos energia! Por exemplo, é verdade que a taxa de frigorificos aumenta com o aumentar do numero de casas, (à parte, sabiam que Portugal é o país da Europa com mais casas por habitante? temos quase tantas casas como habitantes). No entanto, também é verdade que o seu consumo de energia é menor, ou seja a sua eficiência enegética é melhor. Parte tudo do senso de cada um! Não é de estranhar que sejam os casais mais novos com maior preocupação na utilização eficiente da energia. É que mesmo aqueles que não se preocupam com o ambiente, dão muito valor ao seu bolso, a verdade é que se nota ao final do mês uns euritos a mais que ao final do ano dão para mais umas regalias no verão.
> 
> Experimenta isto:
> ...



Vou tentar usar fotovoltaico e esperança poderia obter resultados corretos


----------

